# How do you switch between different work streams / kinds / pieces of work?



## mrs quoad (Oct 31, 2011)

This is my perpetual nightmare.

If I have, say, a big meeting in the morning (or a presentation - I'm delivering a Masters seminar tomorrow morning, and I'm sure it'll have this effect) then I'm fucked for work in the afternoon.

If I start work on one thing in the morning, then if I complete it I'm fucked for the afternoon.

Basically, I have a really strong tendency just to meander around the finish line. Like, plagued by vague mixed feelings of uncertainty and success ("thank fuck I've finished it, I deserve a RELAXATION as a REWARD; oh fuck oh fuck perhaps I should re-read it YET AGAIN just to make sure).

And If I've finished something (say, a good supervision / giving the seminar tomorrow) then I tend to feel as if the day's work is done, when it blatantly isn't.

So, yeah. Long story short, I'm hopeless at switching between workloads. And if I finish one thing in a day, then I really struggle to engage meaningfully with anything else.

Anyone else familiar with this? Any decent solutions?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

I found this book really, really helpful
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=the now habit&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=6574995620613792939&sa=X&ei=OrOuTsr8Jc6q-AbG_LH2Dw&ved=0CDoQ8wIwAg







Ok I am a procrastinator, but I also found this book had strategies to stop panicing and feeling overwhelmed, especially when working on multiple projects.

I did used to feel really really fucked for getting work done, just like you say, but really you need to plan for that 'fuckedness.' The other book I found useful was Getting Things Done, - I use strategies from both books in order to keep going.

You have to accept and plan for that time, if you can't work then, then don't - plan some relaxation time in then, in GTD he says that you need to recognise that there are times when you are only capeable of brainless tasks. It's ok, you are human. You can't work at 100% concentration for all of the time. Neil Fiore (of the Now Habit) reckons more than 20 hours a week of work like this and you will feel resentful, overwhelmed and the procrastination will start.

For instance if I've been out all day at meetings I know that when I get in, there's no point in attempting to design a complicated knitwear print, but I will scan some magazines in for my archive as it needs doing /doesn't require much thought.

In the Now Habit, he forces you to prioritise all the tasks in your day (and recreation) that are *not* work tasks. This seemingly bizarre method of working actually enables you to stop panicing about not getting enough rest as you have prioritised it.

I've been following this method for five weeks now - I have to say along with GTD this is the best time management books I've ever used. No bullshit, it works for me.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

The other thing, is you need to stop the negative self talk, you say 'plagued by vague mixed feelings of uncertainty and success.' 

Neil Fiore says to tell yourself that you are going to make a start and make an average job of it. You can always go back and improve it later.

If you tell yourself that you need to be perfect and try visualising the end result (i.e the visualisation is what all of the other stop procrastination books I've read tell you to do), you will most likely panic yourself into paralysis. In order to be creative, you have to put the negative self talk and doubts to one side and just make a start, no matter how rough.

This has really worked for me too, I am a perfectionist, I now tell myself that I will make a rough start. I don't think about the end result at all - it makes me feel overwhelmed.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

If I get something big done, especially if stressful, I try and 'reward' myself with something I like doing work-wise. When I was doing my PhD, I would do some literature searching as I enjoyed that. These days its amusing myself with current case law summaries or filing. Filing is a good Friday job, and good for 10 minutes or so at opportune moments. Also good for 'thinking time', when I'm trying to figure something out.

Also remember: lots of little bits of progress added together = BIG progress


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2011)

i tend to throw myself at things at random as/when i feel able. when i reach a sticky point in one thing i'll put it down and start something else, without any real plan, just hoping that eventually things will get done. my counselling appointment today helped me realise that not *knowing* what there is to do isn't actually helpful, rather it adds to an overall stress of there being an indefinably large *sea* of Stuff That Must Be Done. so i've had to accept that some degree of time management would be helpful to me.

i realise this is a bit of a tangent from your op, it's just uppermost in my mind atm. i should probably have scheduled an appointment for thinking about this stuff


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 1, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> If I get something big done, especially if stressful, I try and 'reward' myself with something I like doing work-wise. When I was doing my PhD, I would do some literature searching as I enjoyed that. These days its amusing myself with current case law summaries or filing. Filing is a good Friday job, and good for 10 minutes or so at opportune moments. Also good for 'thinking time', when I'm trying to figure something out.
> 
> Also remember: lots of little bits of progress added together = BIG progress



Ha, Famous last words as I buggered about for most of the afternoon today on bits and pieces. Just couldn't settle.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 1, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Ha, Famous last words as I buggered about for most of the afternoon today on bits and pieces. Just couldn't settle.


You do sometimes just get days like that though.  Here's hoping tomorrow will be easier to get on with what needs doing.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Greebo said:


> You do sometimes just get days like that though. Here's hoping tomorrow will be easier to get on with what needs doing.



I just needed too put some music on and switch off from surroundings but boss doesn't like us using headphones as she thinks other people will us listening to music and assume we're doing no work.

Thanks though - of course if the nearby secretary wasn't so loud things would improve...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 1, 2011)

What I am still struggling with after years of regular office jobs is to be able to properly say "yeah, I've done enough work now, I don't want to do it any more so I'm going to do something I actually want to do *and I'm not going to feel guilty about it*". I'm still not brilliant at it, and the times when I spend the most time faffing about thinking "oh maybe I need to do this now even though I really really don't want to" are the _least_ productive times.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 2, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I just needed too put some music on and switch off from surroundings but boss doesn't like us using headphones as she thinks other people will us listening to music and assume we're doing no work.
> 
> Thanks though - of course if the nearby secretary wasn't so loud things would improve...


See, I would be fucked if I still worked in an office.  When I have to concentrate, I need headphones and music on.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 2, 2011)

pinkmonkey said:


> See, I would be fucked if I still worked in an office. When I have to concentrate, I need headphones and music on.


We used to be able to use headphones, but my boss took a notion that it was unprofessional, even though tons of other people use them without hassle in other teams. It's a massive open-plan office, I need to be able to concentrate.

Team productivity has tanked and two teams members have taken to singing to themselves instead - 

It's not like we would be sat surfing the web with our feet up either


----------



## Kanda (Nov 2, 2011)

I go for a fag on the balcony...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 2, 2011)

Edit: ah, n/m


----------

